# Referrals Disappeared



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Has anyone had their referrals vanish from their account? Within my app, I'd occasionally go and look to see the CO2 I'd "saved"... just liked to see that for some reason. Also liked to track the status of the rewards. Now, both in the app and when logging in online, I'm showing zero referrals. I've written to Tesla on 6/11 with the same question/problem and am waiting to hear back. In the meantime I thought I would ask my fellow TOO members for their feedback.

I did ask a buddy to check his and his were also gone, but he was just called to come pick up his arachnids.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mine are still showing up.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

For the record, that should read 3, 3, 1. ^^


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Lovesword said:


> ... but he was just called to come pick up his arachnids.


ummmmmmm, okaaay ....

"Johnny!! If I have to pick up your arachnids one more time this week....!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It happens from time to time, but they always come back


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It happens from time to time, but they always come back


Agreed, thank you for the response. I think for me, I was just wondering if it was something recent that caused it (iOS app update, for example... though that doesn't really explain logging in online and seeing they're gone) and was looking to see if there were others.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Can’t seem to get them on T≡SLA app. Freezes on black screen with T≡SLA logo...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

To follow up on this. I contacted Tesla and they show my three referrals on record. They directed me to the log on to my online account, where you can click the "past referral" link and see your previous referrals. Oddly, I only show 2 of the 3 but they assured me they have me down for the correct amount. The Tesla app still shows zero... however Tesla's email to me says this is because they want to focus on new referrals. Kind of odd... a referral is a referral, but oh well. Anyway, just wanted to update this thread so we can put it to rest. Also wanted this info out there in case anyone else has this come up and searches.

Email I used: [email protected]


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> To follow up on this. I contacted Tesla and they show my three referrals on record. They directed me to the log on to my online account, where you can click the "past referral" link and see your previous referrals. Oddly, I only show 2 of the 3 but they assured me they have me down for the correct amount. The Tesla app still shows zero... however Tesla's email to me says this is because they want to focus on new referrals. Kind of odd... a referral is a referral, but oh well. Anyway, just wanted to update this thread so we can put it to rest. Also wanted this info out there in case anyone else has this come up and searches.
> 
> Email I used: [email protected]


my app only shows the current round's referrals, but looking online see those, then the prior round's under "past", and when clicking my own referral link, can see the total from the current round and the previous. So, if you want to see your lifetime total, check your link.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> my app only shows the current round's referrals, but looking online see those, then the prior round's under "past", and when clicking my own referral link, can see the total from the current round and the previous. So, if you want to see your lifetime total, check your link.


Thank you @MelindaV ! I didn't know I could click the referral link and get this info! Will have to try from home... seems my work PC is not allowing me to visit the official site. Oddly neither is my phone! Oh well, I can wait a few hours.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> my app only shows the current round's referrals, but looking online see those, then the prior round's under "past", and when clicking my own referral link, can see the total from the current round and the previous. So, if you want to see your lifetime total, check your link.


Just did this, worked like a charm! Rating of @MelindaV 's post changed from helpful to WINNER!!! 🤩


----------

